# Cold brewed white tea contains most antioxidants



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2015)

In Taiwan it’s all the rage, and it’s catching on elsewhere too: making tea by steeping leaves in cold water. Test-tube studies done at the Italian Universita Politecnica delle Marche show that if you do this with white tea or Oolong tea it’s even healthier. You can make tea by pouring freshly boiled water on

*Read More...*


----------

